# Difficulty using Ordered Lists in HTML tables



## BarryLight

*Difficulty using Ordered Lists in HTML tables*
I can't figure out how to use Ordred Lists inside HTML tables.
1. Decimal type
2. Tea
3. Coca Cola
The is an Ordered List, as it appears outside a table. (This is perfect, i.e., exactly what I want, when the list is outside of a table.)

I can't figure out a way to keep the Ordered List numbering working (as shown above) when the Ordered List appears inside a table. I need the numbering to continue from the Left cell in the first row (in the table below) to the Left cell in the second row (in the table below).

[I managed to screw up this page, so that now the table doesn't appear on the page anymore.]


Decimal type
Right Column 
Tea
<-- I wish that that the "1" could be replaced with a "2"
Right Column 
Coca Cola
<-- I wish that that the "1" could be replaced with a "3"
Right Column 


First One
· <-- I wish that that were a "2"
· <-- I wish that that were a "3" 
· Whoops. One too many 



My HTML application
<HTA:APPLICATION
APPLICATIONNAME="My HTML application"
ID="MyHTMLapplication"
VERSION="1.0"/>
</style>




*My Outline-Numbering Wish List*





[*]Decimal type
[*]Tea
[*]Coca Cola











[TR]
[TD]

Decimal type



[/TD]
[TD]
Right Column
[/TD]
[/TR]

[TD]

Tea
<-- I wish that that the "1" could be replaced with a "2"



[/TD]
[TD]
Right Column
[/TD]
[/TR]

[TD]

Coca Cola
<-- I wish that that the "1" could be replaced with a "3"



[/TD]
[TD]
Right Column
[/TD]
[/TR]











[TR]
[TD]


[*]First One
[/TD]
[TD]
[*]<-- I wish that that were a "2"
[/TD]
[/TR]

[TR]
[TD]
[*]<-- I wish that that were a "3"
[/TD]
[TD]
[*]Whoops. One too many
[/TD]
[/TR]


----------



## tomdkat

You need specify the starting number for the first list item using the "value" attribute. You can read about the "value" attribute of the [*] element here.

Here is an example:


Code:


<table style="text-align: left; width: 75%; margin-left: auto; margin-right: auto;" border="1" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="2">
  <tbody>
    <tr>
      <td style="vertical-align: top;">
      <ol>
        [b][color=red]<li>[/color][/b]fe</li>
      </ol>
      </td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td style="vertical-align: top;">
      <ol>
        [b][color=red]<li value="2">[/color][/b]fi</li>
      </ol>
      </td>

    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td style="vertical-align: top;">
      <ol>
        [b][color=red]<li value="3">[/color][/b]fo</li>
        <li>fum</li>
      </ol>
      </td>
    </tr>
  </tbody>
</table>

Peace...


----------

